# tell me the easiest wax to buff off? spray/liquid/paste/hard etc



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

im looking for the best all rounder, good protection, good shine and most importantly, easiest to buff off


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Poorboys Natty's. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16 piece of cake, looks good and lasts ages!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

For ABSOLUTE ease, you won't beat a spray wax - Optimum Car Wax (V2) is what I'd recommend, or even their Opti Seal, which you don't even need to buff off - you just wipe it on!


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Dodo juice all the way,very easy to use.


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

reload it !!!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Naviwax, stupidly easy to use and great results.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nattys, you wipe off more than buff off and it isn't fussed with how thick it's put on or if the car's baking in the blazing sun.

Lasts around 3 months, has great water behaviour and looks quite nice too.

Oh and smells amazing!


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Naviwax, so so simple and very good shine


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

cheeks said:


> im looking for the best all rounder, good protection, good shine and most importantly, easiest to buff off


We`ve used Britemax extream elements great protection and easiest wax ever to take off , even in boiling hot conditions and cold like it is now 
:tumbleweed:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

no one has said AG thats the one i use but never used any more.. as i like it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

P21S concours and CG5050 are two waxes you can leave on for a day before buffing off with ease. I love the P21S looks, but it doesn't last. I don't like the CG5050 looks, but it lasts. 

Waxes like Naviwax and Vics concours are very easy to use too, but you have to apply to a panel, buff off, then move on. I like this way of working actually. Both these waxes look great, and last! 

For ultimate ease, optimum car wax takes the cake. Spray and wipe QD style! The look lasts months, which is very similar to the P21S concours. A nice very wet, silvery shimmer. Opti-seal is wipe on walk away, but it looses out in my book due to the prep required before use.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

For cheapness and effectiveness of wax. AG HD Wax.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

HD wax is very easy and leaves a finish better than some waxes costing more than twice as much, Dodo waxes are very simple to use, when I've used them I can apply wax onto one panel and leave it to cure for about half an hour whilst applying to the rest of the car and it still buffs off like dusting a table.

For real ease of use you can't beat spray sealant, Werkstat Acrylic has to be one of the best available, it gives an amazing finish (even on silver), it lasts well, beads and sheets like there's no tomorrow and it's so simple and quick to apply, spray it on, spread it around and then buff it off, as simple as that.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

CG 50/50 or Swissvax BoS if you fancy splashing out :thumb:


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

i`ve never had a problem with navi wax either , waxed whole car and left it 20mins and its still come off, even waxed in the rain,moderate i must admit but still came off


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Any paste wax comes off easy with zelo's fortifier


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum car wax V2:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naviwax Ulitmate came off a breeze and very impressive results :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I would say Poorboys Nattys too. Easy to buff off in the Sun or the Shade even if its been baked onto the car and the final finish looks amazing !

Then there is also Bouncers 22 - buffs off so easy it could be done by a two year old and looks simply stunning on the cars I have used it on so far !

AG HD Wax is very easy to buff off too, but I personally think Poorboys and Bouncers are EVEN EASIER to buff off, and another big plus for Bouncers 22 is that it does not go white if you get it over your black trims !


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Nattys, you wipe off more than buff off and it isn't fussed with how thick it's put on or if the car's baking in the blazing sun.
> 
> Lasts around 3 months, has great water behaviour and looks quite nice too.
> 
> Oh and smells amazing!


Agreed :thumb: Easiest wax I've ever used, even compared to some liquid ones.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Poorboys Natty's. Couldn't be easier.


Second that....Its really easy to take off...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

swissvax.. 
all of them come off with the lightest of buffing


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Rubbishboys juiced edition is a great all rounded wax

Any dodo juice wax will fit the bill :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't believe anyone has not mentioned permanon aircraft supershine, never trued it, but the detailers in the showroom, say its the easiest and the best.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Or might be the car supershine product..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

Optimum (spray) Car Wax gets my vote. In fact, I just ordered the 1 gallon refill.

Spray on, wipe off, walk away. Good durability, great wet shine, can use it on windows, plastic and rubber trim, wheels, etc.


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

Collnite 845. Its just perfection in a bottle. 

only thing you gotta do is warm the bottle in the sun, your pocket or a bucket of warm water before use. Super easy to go on. comes off easy, last for 5-6months on daily drivers that are parked outside 24-7. And it looks amazing on all colors. It looks as good as those 100 dollar waxes. best part is, collnite 845 is just 15 bucks. 

collnite 845 and ONR(optimum no rinse) have changed my life and made car maintenance/detailing so much easier.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Prima Banana Gloss I find very easy to remove and looks amazing, not that durable though.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> swissvax..
> all of them come off with the lightest of buffing


+1
swisswaxes can be applyed and buffed hours after with such ease..


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

optimum car wax, spray on , gently spread over pannel, turn Mf and wipe off fantastc shine, good durability.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i use autosmart wax the new one, not the carnauba gold as it couldent be easier to wipe on wipe off and lasts about 5-6 months easy


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I haven't tried it yet, but I really like the look of this one

Blue Ice from Concours Car Care

I will be ordering that to replace my Collinite 845 I think

Chris


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

P21s concourse look gets my vote.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical guy's butter wet wax, cg 50/50 or pete's 53,cg blacklight all apply very easily and buff off no prob even if left on longer.

Swisswax best of show also very easy to buff off.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

*Jetseal109
Wet Glaze 2.0
AutoSmart Cherry Glaze
FK1000P*

All these are extreme easy to buff off.


----------

